# few questions, my cats had babys :D



## Ily (Nov 19, 2011)

*hey guys, i usually post over in cat chat, but this place maybe more apropriate, yesterday afternoon my moggy gypsy became a proud mummy to 3 healthy babys, but i have a few questions as im new to all this

1. should i move them? there in the living room (same room as my toddler plays)

2. is it bad that the first baby took 45 mins of pushing n arrived with no sac covering it?

3. do i need to change her sheets? they arnt heavily soiled but a lil bit bloody but i dnt wana upset her as shes doing so well with them?.

4. iv been told to keep an eye on there weights but theres 2 black ones that i carnt tell apart is tehre any non toxic ways of markin them?

and finally yes i do no how many kittens there are in need of homes and she will be spayed as soon as shes well enough, its a long story about how she managed to get pregnant and really it wasnt my fault she ended up pregnant *


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Saw you kitten pictures :001_wub: and hope that Gypsy is settling in to being a good mum.
To answer your questions:
1 - if she is happy with them where they are, leave them. If she isn't she will find a new place for them. Cats often move their kittens a few days after their birth.
2 - the membrane may have been ruptured during delivery so you may not have noticed it. If the kitten seems well and Gypsy seems well don't worry but if you have any concerns about the health of either of them contact your vet. Did you check that placentas were delivered with all 3 of the kittens? A retained placenta needs to be removed - if you notice a smelly discharge call your vet immediately as this is likely to be the cause.
3 - When Gypsy is away feeding change over the bedding with as little disturbance as possible. She is likely to come running back as soon as she hears a squeak though. Some cats are happy for you to handle kittens straight away, others will take them off you. When handling them make sure you use an antibiotic hand wash.
4- I use a collar made from a thin strip of fleece to tell the difference between mine - Siamese kittens are all born white. Some breeders mark a claw with nail varnish or marker pen behind an ear - I don't think that would work on a black kitten though. They should be gaining around 100g a day.
Good luck with them


----------



## horserescue (Dec 7, 2011)

Just want to say congratulations. I'm waiting for the arrival of ours as we speak, but I guess she is still not quite ready. She was dropped off so I have no idea when they are due, but all seem to be doing fine.

Again, congrats and I wish mommy and babies the best! :biggrin:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

100g a *day* lynn? Boy you breed whoppers! Maybe more like 10g a day Ily.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Paddypaws said:


> 100g a *day* lynn? Boy you breed whoppers! Maybe more like 10g a day Ily.


 finger must have slipped on the extra zero  See my mind was on birth weights and then I typed in about daily gain  (that's my excuse any way )
Quite rightly said Paddypaws *10g a day*


----------



## Ily (Nov 19, 2011)

just weighed them for the first time and we have 159g 148g 150g  is that ok? x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Excellent weights for day old kittens :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Ily (Nov 19, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Excellent weights for day old kittens :thumbup1::thumbup1:


oh goood  there was worrys wen she was pregnant n 2bh i expected dead kitten/kittens cus she had green discharge 2wice and the vet saw her and said she wd be suprised is she went 2 weeks without having them and then she lasted 3 and a half, she was hugeee, the discharge is still un explained but she had no other symptoms with it n no temp so the vet ddnt want to operate until she showed signs of being poorly


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Ily said:


> just weighed them for the first time and we have 159g 148g 150g  is that ok? x


Those are superb weights for 1 day old kittens, and as its a small litter all should feed well without being bullied off a nipple by a stronger sibling. well done.....Chris


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

This all sounds fine.

Liz


----------

